# Cannot init D3D OR grf file has problem (Ragnarok)



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

I played this game for years on XP and i upgraded to windows 7 , and it just wont work anymore i click the game and alert pops up saying Cannot init D3D or grf file has problem. I asked around if it was windows 7 and hundreds maybe thousands said ragnarok worked fine on their windows 7 , mine is not a beta its the full version and was just wondering if you know how to fix it


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello Ask83r,
try this solution:
right click on the game's shortcut and choose properties -> compatibility
under compatibility mode tick "run this...."
choose Windows XP SP3
also make sure to tick "run as admin"
now try the game


----------



## Ask83r (Mar 11, 2010)

That , did not help . are there any other solutions?


----------

